# هل انتم نصاري ام مسيحيين وهل الحجاب مفروض في المسيحية



## ESLAM_MADKOUR (15 فبراير 2008)

في كتاب​ 





​ 


الكثير منكم من ينكر انه مسيحي بالرغم من كتبكم وكتب ابهاتكم تقول العكس​ 
في ذلك الكتاب​ 




​ 

هنا يذكر النصاري فلماذا الاعتراض​ 

اما عن الحجاب فتذكر في كتبكم​ 




​ 
ارجوا الرد علي هذا الكلام​


----------



## صوت الرب (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل انتم نصاري ام مسيحيين وهل الحجاب مفروض في المسيحية*

*أهلا بك أخي إسلام و بكل تساؤلاتك
بداية أحب أن تعرف أن الدسقولية ليست موحي بها  من ألله فشأنها شأن كتابات بعض الآباء 
تقبل النقد والرد والاعتراض وان وصل الأمر الي الحذف كليا إذا خالف النص الآبائي الكتاب المقدس
لأن الدسقولية فيها أخطاء ... للمزيد إقرأ الرابط التالي :
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4057.htm

.
بمعنى نحن مسيحين و لسنا نصارى و هناك إختلاف كبير بينهم
و للمزيد يوجد موضوع في هذا المنتدى عنوانه
( من هم النصارى و ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟ )
و تمت الإجابة عليه بالتفصيل و بالكامل على هذا الابط :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37943
.
هناك إختلاف بين الحجاب و الحشمة 
فنحن نختلف عن الإسلام في الحجاب لأنه ببساطة لا نعتبر شعر المرأة عورة
لكن الحشمة مطلوبة في اللبس *


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل انتم نصاري ام مسيحيين وهل الحجاب مفروض في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ ESLAM*



ESLAM_MADKOUR قال:


> الكثير منكم من ينكر انه مسيحي بالرغم من كتبكم وكتب ابهاتكم تقول العكس


*من منا أنكر أنه مسيحي ؟*​

*أما عن لو كنت تقصد نصراني فهذا لا نقبله لأن النصرانية هذه هي بدعة خرجت وظهرت في شبه الجزيرة العربية وحوربت من قبل الكنيسة *
*فهذه طائفه مهرطقة وليست لفظ*​
*وبالنسبة للحجاب فهو ليس فرض فالعفة والطهارة تأتي من الداخل وليس من الخارج*
*والمرأة المسيحية مطالبة بالحشمة وعدم الأفراط في التزين بل التعقل ويكون لزوجها فقط*​ 
*وأخيراً أنا حابب بس حضرتك تكتبلي الكتاب دة ال حضرتك أتيت بصورته وأجزاء منه عايز أعرف هو الطبعة الكام وطبعة سنة كام ومن هو كاتبه من الأخر عايز نشرته كاملة*
*وأتمني في اسرع وقت*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل انتم نصاري ام مسيحيين وهل الحجاب مفروض في المسيحية*

++ إسم : " النصارى " :- أطلقه العرب علينا ، نسبة إلى أن المسيح كان ناصرياً .
+++ وليس فى الإسم ما يشين ، كما أننا كنا ملتزمين بالتعريف العام العربى ، فى فترة الإنتقال من اللغة الأصلية للبلد -- قبطية أم سريانية .. إلخ -- فقد كانوا يلقبوننا بالنصارى بلغتهم . 
+++ وكانت التسمية مستخدمة فى كل معاملات المسيحيين مع الدولة  ، من عقود بيع وشراء وخلافه ، فكان لابد فى الكتب الدينية أن تضعها مرادفة لتسميتنا لأنفسنا ، لكى يفهم القارئ المتوسط فى تعلمه اللغة -- ما بين الأصلية ، والمستجدَّة --  لذلك تجده يقول : " النصارى أى المسيحيين ".
++++فليس فى ذلك أى مشكلة ، لأنه فعلاً دُعى : ناصرياً .
+++ أما بخصوص كلام الدسقولية ، فليس فيه تعارض مع الإنجيل ، لأنه من كتب الكنيسة التى وضعها الرسل القديسين ، فكلام الدسقولية عن حشمة المرأة ، يتوافق تماماً مع الإنجيل .
+++ بل إن الدسقولية تطالب الرجل أيضاً بالإحتشام ، فى مظهره وتصرفه ، فتطالبه بعدم الزينة الخارجية ، مثلما تطالب المرأة ، كأن لا يرخى شعره ، ولا يخرج من المنزل  وهو مبلل شعره (( بالمصرية نقولها ، أنه : مِسَيـــَّــــح شعره )) ، وذلك يتطابق مع الإنجيل ، فى منعه الرجل من أن يرخى شعره ، لأنه عيب له  ، فالمعنى واحد ، بلا تعارض .


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل انتم نصاري ام مسيحيين وهل الحجاب مفروض في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ الأسلام* 

*أعتقد أن الموضوع منتهي ولا يحتاج الي مشاركاتك*
*فالأخ السائل أجبناه وطلبت منه أنا الدليل علي صحة هذا الكتاب-تابع مشاركتي-*
*فمادم السؤال قد أجيب فلا داعي للتدخل والتدخل المقبول فقط هو تعقيب الأخ السائل فقط*

*أنتهي وأتمني أن لا تذيد مشاركات بهذا الموضوع *
*وإن أردت التعقيب فلتراسلني علي الخاص بالرسائل*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل انتم نصاري ام مسيحيين وهل الحجاب مفروض في المسيحية*



ESLAM_MADKOUR قال:


> الكثير منكم من ينكر انه مسيحي​
> 
> 
> ارجوا الرد علي هذا الكلام​


اخى الحبيب
أتمنى أن تكون أسئلتك بحثاً عن الحقيقة، وليست بهدف الجدل. ولقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس: "أما المجادلات الغبية الحمقاء فتجنبها، عالماً أنها تولد المشاجرات، وعبد الرب يجب ألا يتشاجر، بل يكون مترفقاً تجاه الجميع قادراً على التعليم" (رسالة الرسول بولس الأولى لتيموثاوس 2 : 23).
وأعتقد أنك لا تحتاج أن أذكرك بما جاء في (القرآن): "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن".
وتنفيذاً لما أمرنا به الكتاب المقدس: "كونوا دائماً مستعدين لأن تقدموا جواباً مقنعاً لكل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي داخلكم: (رسالة بطرس الأولى 3 : 15).
نحن دائماً نرحب بك أخاً وصديقاً، وليسمح لى الاخ الحبيب Twin ان اوضح للاخ الحبيب 
ان الوحى الإلهى هو الذى أطلق على المؤمنين بالمسيح أسم : مسيحيين
*أولاً **نستطيع بنعمة المسيح أن نعرف الفاعل من الأصل اليوناني للفعل كما سيأتي بعد (1)*

*ثانيا : وإن كانت بعض التفسيرات ترجح أن مسيحيي إنطاكية ممن تحولوا إلى الإيمان هم من أطلقوا اللقب على أنفسهم لأول مرة (تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطي) فيقول:*
*غالبًا ما أراد اليونانيون المتنصرون أن يحملوا اسم المسيح كنوع من الاستقلال حيث كان كثيرون يتطلعون إلى التلاميذ كجماعة يهودية وليست دينًا مستقلاً. لقد أراد الأنطاكيون في صراعهم مع الذين هم من أهل الختان أن يتخلصوا من العادات اليهودية*
*ثالثا: التفسيرات الأجنبية مثل تفسير Adam Clarke يؤكد أنها بالروح القدس على لسان بولس وبرنابا بعدما أجتمعا مع التلاميذ لمدة سنة كاملة :*
*ثُمَّ خَرَجَ بَرْنَابَا إِلَى طَرْسُوسَ لِيَطْلُبَ شَاوُلَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدَهُ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ. فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً. (أعمال 11: 25-26) *
*وفي تفسيره يشير إلى معنى الأصل اليوناني لكلمة "دُعي" في الترجمة العربية ... وهو ما سيأتي ذكره لاحقا*
*وهذا ما يؤكد تفسير كيرلس الأورشليمي في تفسيره ، أنه دعي عليهم بالروح القدس:*

Cyril of Jerusalem (Catechetical Lecture 17)
And when crowds had been instructed by them and assembled in the Church, it came to pass that the disciples were called Christians first in Antioch; the Holy Ghost, methinks, bestowing on the believers that new Name, which had been promised before by the Lord (http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/310117.htm) ​ 
رابعا : ولكي نصل لليقين الذي لا يأتيه شك كان لابد من العودة للأصل اليوناني الفعل في الجملة هو ...​χρηματισαι 
من الجذر اليوناني 
χρηματίζω
chrēmatizō
khray-mat-id'-zo​وهو يعني الوحي والمصدر الإلهي ولهذا كل استعمالاته في [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"]العهد الجديد [/URL]بنصوصه الأصلية اليونانية يأتي بمعنى الوحي المقدس

1)Act 11:26 και ευρων αυτον ηγαγεν αυτον εις αντιοχειαν εγενετο δε αυτοις και αυτους ενιαυτον ολον συναχθηναι εν τη εκκλησια και διδαξαι οχλον ικανον χρηματισαι τε πρωτως πρωτον εν αντιοχεια τους μαθητας χριστιανους
فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً. (أعمال 11: 26)

​والفعل أتي صريحا في المواقع الآتية من نصوص الكتاب المقدس بمعنى الوحي​ 


2) Mat 2:12 και χρηματισθεντες κατ οναρ μη ανακαμψαι προς ηρωδην δι αλλης οδου ανεχωρησαν εις την χωραν αυτων
ثُمَّ إِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي حُلْمٍ أَنْ لاَ يَرْجِعُوا إِلَى هِيرُودُسَ انْصَرَفُوا فِي طَرِيقٍ أُخْرَى إِلَى كُورَتِهِمْ. (متى 2: 12)

3) Mat 2:22 ακουσας δε οτι αρχελαος βασιλευει επι της ιουδαιας αντι ηρωδου του πατρος αυτου ηρωδου εφοβηθη εκει απελθειν χρηματισθεις δε κατ οναρ ανεχωρησεν εις τα μερη της γαλιλαιας 
وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّ أَرْخِيلاَوُسَ يَمْلِكُ عَلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ عِوَضاً عَنْ هِيرُودُسَ أَبِيهِ خَافَ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. وَإِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فِي حُلْمٍ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي الْجَلِيلِ. (متى 2: 22)

4) Luk 2:26 και ην αυτω κεχρηματισμενον υπο του πνευματος του αγιου μη ιδειν θανατον πριν η αν η ιδη τον χριστον κυριου 

وَكَانَ قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرَى مَسِيحَ الرَّبِّ. (لوقا 2: 26)

5) Act 10:22 οι δε ειπαν ειπον κορνηλιος εκατονταρχης ανηρ δικαιος και φοβουμενος τον θεον μαρτυρουμενος τε υπο ολου του εθνους των ιουδαιων εχρηματισθη υπο αγγελου αγιου μεταπεμψασθαι σε εις τον οικον αυτου και ακουσαι ρηματα παρα σου ​ 
فَقَالُوا: «إِنَّ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ قَائِدَ مِئَةٍ رَجُلاً بَارّاً وَخَائِفَ اللهِ وَمَشْهُوداً لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةِ الْيَهُودِ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِمَلاَكٍ مُقَدَّسٍ أَنْ يَسْتَدْعِيَكَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَيَسْمَعَ مِنْكَ كَلاَماً». (أعمال 10: 22)

6) Rom 11:4 αλλα τι λεγει αυτω ο χρηματισμος κατελιπον εμαυτω επτακισχιλιους ανδρας οιτινες ουκ εκαμψαν γονυ τη βααλ​ 
لَكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ لَهُ الْوَحْيُ؟ «أَبْقَيْتُ لِنَفْسِي سَبْعَةَ آلاَفِ رَجُلٍ لَمْ يُحْنُوا رُكْبَةً لِبَعْلٍ». (رومية 11: 4)

7) Heb 8:5 οιτινες υποδειγματι και σκια λατρευουσιν των επουρανιων καθως κεχρηματισται μωυσης μωσης μελλων επιτελειν την σκηνην ορα γαρ φησιν ποιησεις ποιησης παντα κατα τον τυπον τον δειχθεντα σοι εν τω ορει​ 
الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ وَظِلَّهَا، كَمَا أُوحِيَ إِلَى مُوسَى وَهُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ الْمَسْكَنَ. لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «انْظُرْ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ الْمِثَالِ الَّذِي أُظْهِرَ لَكَ فِي الْجَبَلِ». (عبرانيون 8: 5)

8) Heb 11:7 πιστει χρηματισθεις νωε περι των μηδεπω βλεπομενων ευλαβηθεις κατεσκευασεν κιβωτον εις σωτηριαν του οικου αυτου δι ης κατεκρινεν τον κοσμον και της κατα πιστιν δικαιοσυνης εγενετο κληρονομος​ 
بِالإِيمَانِ نُوحٌ لَمَّا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ عَنْ أُمُورٍ لَمْ تُرَ بَعْدُ خَافَ، فَبَنَى فُلْكاً لِخَلاَصِ بَيْتِهِ، فَبِهِ دَانَ الْعَالَمَ، وَصَارَ وَارِثاً لِلْبِرِّ الَّذِي حَسَبَ الإِيمَانِ. (عبرانيون 11: 7)
وكلها تعني الوحي الإلهي 
مع المجوس ... إِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي حُلْمٍ 
مع يوسف ... وَإِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فِي حُلْمٍ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي الْجَلِيل
مع سمعان الشيخ ... قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ
مع كيرلينيوس ... أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِمَلاَكٍ مُقَدَّسٍ
ثم يعود بولس ويتكلم عن الوحي " لَكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ لَهُ الْوَحْيُ؟"
وفي عبرانيين يستعمل نفس الكلمة في "َمَا أُوحِيَ إِلَى مُوسَى" و"نُوحٌ لَمَّا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ"
أظن المعنى وضح ... وأن المصدر إلهي هو الوحي من الروح القدس ... 
ولهذا استعملها الرسل بلا غضاضة لأنها وحي القدير بروحه القدوس ، ولم يستعملوا ناصريين التي لقبهم بها اليهود ، ولهذا لن نستعمل نصارى من نصران يا محمديون 
وعلى الرغم من أن الوثنيون استعملوها للسخرية من الرسل إلا أننا نفتخر بأن ندعى على إسم مليكنا وربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح والذي أكد وتنبأ 
" وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي.ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص." (متى10: 22) ... فهذا هو وحي كتابنا تقبله نقبل لقب وقول قرآنك عنك ... ترفضه فندعوكم بالمحمديين كما فعل الكثير من علمائك من أصحاب العلوم التلفيقية
ملحوظة ... نحن نثق في كتابانا المقدس دون الحاجة إلى كل هذه التفاصيل اللغوية ... ولكنها لازمة للرد على عبدة النصوص ممن يسكن إلههم في كتاب يدعون له القداسة
+ سلام المسيح +
المـــــرجع *(1) راجع موقع الأقباط الأحرار http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?p=31592*


----------



## bepolit (17 مايو 2008)

*كما تقول ان الشعر ليس عورة لديكم و ان دينكم يحثكم على الأحتشام فما تلك المظاهر التى نراها فى الشارع من ملابس ضيقة و متعرية لنسائكم  *​


----------



## fredyyy (17 مايو 2008)

bepolit قال:


> *كما تقول ان الشعر ليس عورة لديكم و ان دينكم يحثكم على الأحتشام فما تلك المظاهر التى نراها فى الشارع من ملابس ضيقة و متعرية لنسائكم *​


 

*وصايا الله لا يُحكم عليها من خلال سلوك الإنسان*

*بل سلوك الانسان يُحكم عليه بوصايا الله*

*فالذي لا يفعلها ويستهين بها*

*قد أذنب في حق الله ووصاياه*

*ولا تهاون في ذلك*


----------



## Twin (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل انتم نصاري ام مسيحيين وهل الحجاب مفروض في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ bepolit*


bepolit قال:


> *كما تقول ان الشعر ليس عورة لديكم و ان دينكم يحثكم على الأحتشام فما تلك المظاهر التى نراها فى الشارع من ملابس ضيقة و متعرية لنسائكم *​


*لا إله الا المسيح*
*هل هذه الظاهرة التي ترها في المارة صارت تنطبق علي المسييحين فقط ؟؟؟؟*
*أزاي يعني ؟؟؟؟*
*هل هذا يعقل ؟*
*يعني كل ال بيحصل في مصر من ظواهر بقي علي المسييحين بس ؟*
*يعني مفيش وحدة مسلمة بتسيب شعرها وبتلبس ضيق وبدي توب وهي لبسه الحجاب ال هينقذها من النار -الحجاب قبل الحساب- *
*يعني مفيش رقصات في مصر مسلمين مفيش والا إيه *
*مفيش جليسات مسلمين أمال بيوت ..... مفتوحة علي مين *
*حولوا تفكروا قبل ما تسألوا وتجرحوا حد*
*وكفاية رجعية وتخلف حولوا بقي تتغيروا*

*يارب إرحمنا برحمتك *
*يغلق*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------

